# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Կսկսվի՞ արդյոք 3-րդ համաշխարհային պատերազմը...

## DVG

Կսկսվի՞ արդյոք 3-րդ համաշխարհային պատերազմը..., և եթե այո, ապա երբ և ո՞ր պետություններն են լինելու հիմնական հակառակորդները...(Աստված չանի հանկարծ, որ սկսի)...

----------


## Array

> Կսկսվի՞ արդյոք 3-րդ համաշխարհային պատերազմը...,


Ինչի չէ որ;Դրա համար, ոնց նկատում եք արդեն, բոլոր նախադրյալները կան

----------


## Taurus

3-րդը չգիտեմ, բայց 4-րդը հաստատ կլինի :Cool:

----------


## Philosopher

Երրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմ, այնպիսին, ինչպիսին առաջինը կամ երկրորդն էին, լինել չի կարող այն պարզ պատճառով, որ այն կլինի ատոմային տերությունների միջև, ինչը բացառվում է, իսկ եթե երրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմը ընկալենք ոչ–ռազմական իմաստով, այլ առաջնային համարենք տնտեսական, մշակութային և այլ ոլորտներում տեղի ունեցող համաշխարհային գործընթացները, ապա այն ոչ թե կսկսվի, այլ սկսվել է և հիմա էլ ընթանում է։

----------

Windows 7 (30.11.2012)

----------


## docart

> Երրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմ, այնպիսին, ինչպիսին առաջինը կամ երկրորդն էին, լինել չի կարող այն պարզ պատճառով, որ այն կլինի ատոմային տերությունների միջև, ինչը բացառվում է, իսկ եթե երրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմը ընկալենք ոչ–ռազմական իմաստով, այլ առաջնային համարենք տնտեսական, մշակութային և այլ ոլորտներում տեղի ունեցող համաշխարհային գործընթացները, ապա այն ոչ թե կսկսվի, այլ սկսվել է և հիմա էլ ընթանում է։


Ու այդ ամենը ընթանում է արևելքից Չինաստանի, Հնդկաստանի ու արևմուտքի` ԱՄՆ և Եվրոպայի միջև:

----------

Windows 7 (30.11.2012)

----------


## Արշակ

> Երրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմ, այնպիսին, ինչպիսին առաջինը կամ երկրորդն էին, լինել չի կարող այն պարզ պատճառով, որ այն կլինի ատոմային տերությունների միջև, ինչը բացառվում է, իսկ եթե երրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմը ընկալենք ոչ–ռազմական իմաստով, այլ առաջնային համարենք տնտեսական, մշակութային և այլ ոլորտներում տեղի ունեցող համաշխարհային գործընթացները, ապա այն ոչ թե կսկսվի, այլ սկսվել է և հիմա էլ ընթանում է։


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ։

----------


## dvgray

> Երրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմ, այնպիսին, ինչպիսին առաջինը կամ երկրորդն էին, լինել չի կարող այն պարզ պատճառով, որ այն կլինի ատոմային տերությունների միջև, ինչը բացառվում է, իսկ եթե երրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմը ընկալենք ոչ–ռազմական իմաստով, այլ առաջնային համարենք տնտեսական, մշակութային և այլ ոլորտներում տեղի ունեցող համաշխարհային գործընթացները, ապա այն ոչ թե կսկսվի, այլ սկսվել է և հիմա էլ ընթանում է։


իսկ ես համաձայն չէմ  :Smile:  : 
Աշխարհի գլոբալ վերջին սխեմատիկ վերաձևումը, հաշվի առնելով ՍՍՀՄ-ի վերացումը   ավարտվեց 1994-95 -ին:
Հիմա գնում է քաղաքական պայմանավորվածությունների  ռեալիզացման պրոցեսը: 

Հ.Գ. Իրանի մոլլաները մի քիչ համառում ու ուզում են մի քիչ ձգել դա  :Angry2:  : Սակայն դա իրենց չի հաջողվի, ու ընդամենը ժանամակի հարց է:

----------


## DVG

լավ, իսկ ձեր կարծիքով մի շարք հզոր պետություններ, ինչպիսիք Ռուսաստանը, Ֆրանսիան, Մեծ Բրիտանիան, ինչու չէ նաև Չինաստանը, Ճապոնիան և այլն, թույլ կտա՞ն արդյոք ԱՄՆ-ին իրագործել իր ատոմային ուժերը, կարո՞ղ են աարդյոք նրանք սաստել ԱՄՆ-ին...

----------


## Artgeo

> լավ, իսկ ձեր կարծիքով մի շարք հզոր պետություններ, ինչպիսիք Ռուսաստանը, Ֆրանսիան, Մեծ Բրիտանիան, ինչու չէ նաև Չինաստանը, Ճապոնիան և այլն, թույլ կտա՞ն արդյոք ԱՄՆ-ին իրագործել իր ատոմային ուժերը, կարո՞ղ են աարդյոք նրանք սաստել ԱՄՆ-ին...


Այսօրվա դրությամբ չեն կարող և դա ապացուցվում է ամեն օր: Չգիտեմ վաղը ոնց կլինի, բայց այսօր այսպես է և խելացի երկրները այսօր դրանից օգուտ են քաղում  :Wink:

----------


## Array

Ես կասէի կարող են,և մասնավորապես Չինաստանը;ԱՄՆ-ն հիմա իրեն անդաստիրակ երեխայի պես է պահում,որին ծնողները չեն ուզում սաստած լինել,սակայն հեց որ նա իր վարած քաղաքականությամբ սկսի խանգարել Չինաստանին,որը ըստ վերլուծաբանների մոտակա տասնամյակում հավակնում է դառնալ համար մեկ երկիրն աշխարհում,կարծում եմ կսաստվի,առավել ևս,եթե չինաստանը նաև դաշնակիցներ  ունենա,որն անկասկած է;
Եվ ընդհանրապես,Ամերիկան գնում է Սովետական միության ճանապարով;Չեմ պատկերացնում երբ,բայց հաստատ ԱՄՆ-ին ևս ուշթեշուտ հրաժեշտ ենք տալու

----------


## Mari

> լավ, իսկ ձեր կարծիքով մի շարք հզոր պետություններ, ինչպիսիք Ռուսաստանը, Ֆրանսիան, Մեծ Բրիտանիան, ինչու չէ նաև Չինաստանը, Ճապոնիան և այլն, թույլ կտա՞ն արդյոք ԱՄՆ-ին իրագործել իր ատոմային ուժերը, կարո՞ղ են աարդյոք նրանք սաստել ԱՄՆ-ին...


 Իհարկե  կարող  են, և  արդեն,  կարելի  է  ասել,  առաջին  քայլերն  այդ  ուղղությամբ  կատարված  են:  
Նախ  նշենք  այն  հանգամանքը,  որ  ԱՄՆ-ն  ցանկանում  է պահպանել  միաբևեռ աշխարհակարգը: Ամերիկացի  խոշոր  աշխարհաքաղաքագետ Մակինդեռը Եվրոպան  համարում  էր  Heartland՝  աշխարհի  սիրտը: Ըստ  նրա, ով  տիրեր   Heartland-ին  նա  կտիրեր  ողջ  աշխարհին: Ամերիկացի  քաղաքական  գործիչները  հետևում  են  Մակինդեռի  տեսությանը՝  զուգահեռաբար  օգտագործելով  նաև  «անակոնդայի»  սկզբունքը /թշնամու  մեկուսացում՝ նրա  իսկ  թշնամիների  մասնակցությամբ  բլոկների  ստեղծմամբ/: 
 Արդեն  մի  շարք  քայլեր  են  կատարվում՝ միաբևեռ  աշխարհը  բազմաբևեռի  վերափոխելու  ուղղությամբ: Մասնավորապես, 2005թ-ի  հուլիսի 1-ին  Չինաստանի  և  Ռուսաստանի  միջև  կնքվել  է  «ՌԴ  և  ՉԺՀ  համատեղ  դեկլարացիան՝ 21-րդ  դարի  աշխարհակարգի  վերաբերյալ»: Այս  դեկլարացիան  ունի  հակաամերիկյան  բնույթ:  Շանհայի  համագործակցության կազմակերպության  մեջ  ընդգրկված  են 5 միջուկային պետություններ: Մյուս  կողմից, գոյություն  ունի  նաև  «Ասիախաղաղօվկիանոսյան  շրջանը» /Չինաստան, Մակաո, Թայվան, Սինգապուր/,. սա  ևս  հակաամերիկյան  կազմակերպություն  է: 
 Ինչ  վերաբերում  է ԱՄՆ–ի կողմից ատոմային  զենքի  օգտագործմանը  դա  արդեն  քննարկման  ենթակա  չէ:  Աշխարհում  կարելի  է  ասել  ընթանում  է  երկրորդ  Սառը  պատերազմը, և  ինչպես  առաջինի  ժամանակ  հիմա  էլ  գործում  է  զսպումների  ու  հակակշիռների  քաղաքականությունը:

----------


## Vision

Թերևս` այո, կսկսվի:
 Որևէ բացասական երևույթ ապագայում կանխելու համար նախ և առաջ անհրաժեշտ է գտնել նրա արմատները: 
Ինչպես գիտենք, վերջին հարյուրամյակում մեր այսքան մեծ ու միաժամանակ այսքան *փոքր* աշխարհը արդեն իսկ տեսել է 2 աշխարհամարտ: Նրանց սկսման հիմնական դրդապատճառներից մեկն էլ մեծ տերությունների աշխարհի բաժանման ու վերաբաժանման գործնթացում շահերի բախումն է: Յուրաքանչյուր պետություն (ինչպես և մարդկային հասարակության ու կենդանական աշխարհի շատ ներկայացուցիչներ)  կլոր սեղանին դրված ուտեստից իր բաժինը վերցնելու համար ևս մի քանի  զույգ "ձեռքերի" կարիք ունի: 
Պարզ խոսենք. մեծ ակնկալիքներ  ունեցող ու "արևի տակ" իրենց տեղը որոնող երկրները սեփական նպատակներին հասնելու համար կմիավորվեն: Նույնը կանեն նաև կորցնելու բան ունեցողները: Այդպիսով կձևավորվեն 2 հակադիր ճամբարներ, որից հետո համաշխարհային պատերազմ սկսելու համար անհրաժեշտ կլինի լոկ մի առիթ:

----------

Windows 7 (30.11.2012), Zhor(ARM) (22.01.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

WikiLeaks-ի վերջին ժամանակներս հանած աղմուկը լրիվ հերիքա 3-րդ համաշխարհայինի համար: :Jpit:

----------


## Freeman

Ես չգիտեմ երբ կլինի երրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմը,բայց դրանից հետո մարդը պետք է նետ ու աղեղ հայտնագործի  :Jpit: 
(c)մի հատ խելոք մարդ

----------

Ambrosine (23.01.2011), Kuk (23.01.2011), Windows 7 (30.11.2012)

----------


## tikopx

արդեն սկսելա:Սկսելա սրանից՝ համաշխարհային փողային (վալյուտաների )  պատերազմը ՝ ԱՄՆ-ի , Չինաստանի, Բրազիլիայի ու Ռուսաստանի միջև, իսկ սա միայն սկիզբնա:Որպես ռեալ պատերազմ չի լինի, քանի որ ոչ մեկ չի գժվել, հնարավորա որոշ  երկրները խոդ տան իրենց ատոմային ներուժը, որը ոչ մեկ չի ուզւոմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Թերևս` այո, կսկսվի:
>  Որևէ բացասական երևույթ ապագայում կանխելու համար նախ և առաջ անհրաժեշտ է գտնել նրա արմատները: 
> Ինչպես գիտենք, վերջին հարյուրամյակում մեր այսքան մեծ ու միաժամանակ այսքան *փոքր* աշխարհը արդեն իսկ տեսել է 2 աշխարհամարտ: Նրանց սկսման հիմնական դրդապատճառներից մեկն էլ մեծ տերությունների աշխարհի բաժանման ու վերաբաժանման գործնթացում շահերի բախումն է: Յուրաքանչյուր պետություն (ինչպես և մարդկային հասարակության ու կենդանական աշխարհի շատ ներկայացուցիչներ)  կլոր սեղանին դրված ուտեստից իր բաժինը վերցնելու համար ևս մի քանի  զույգ "ձեռքերի" կարիք ունի: 
> Պարզ խոսենք. մեծ ակնկալիքներ  ունեցող ու "արևի տակ" իրենց տեղը որոնող երկրները սեփական նպատակներին հասնելու համար կմիավորվեն: Նույնը կանեն նաև կորցնելու բան ունեցողները: Այդպիսով կձևավորվեն 2 հակադիր ճամբարներ, որից հետո համաշխարհային պատերազմ սկսելու համար անհրաժեշտ կլինի լոկ մի առիթ:


Իսկ պատերազմի հավանականությունը՝ ըստ Ձեզ, մո՞տ ապագայում է: Երկու ճամբարները ի՞նչ սկզբունքով կձևավորվեն  :Clean:  Ու, եթե հնարավոր է, ճամբարների հնարավոր առաջնորդներին նշեք  :Smile:

----------


## Vision

> Իսկ պատերազմի հավանականությունը՝ ըստ Ձեզ, մո՞տ ապագայում է: Երկու ճամբարները ի՞նչ սկզբունքով կձևավորվեն  Ու, եթե հնարավոր է, ճամբարների հնարավոր առաջնորդներին նշեք



 Մոտակա 1-2 տասնամյակներում ամենայն հավանականությամբ` ոչ: Աշխարհը դրան դեռ "պատրաստ" չէ: 
Ճամբարների ձևավորման հարցը բավականին շատ է քննարկվում: Հատկապես տարածված է հայտնի քաղաքագետ Սամուել Խանտինգտոնի քաղաքակրթությունների  բախման տեսակետը, ըստ որի ամենայն հավանականությամբ բախում տեղի կունենա արևմտյան և արևելյան (մահմեդական) քաղաքակրթությունների միջև:
Իսկ իմ կարծիքով,  հակադիր ճամբարներից մեկը կլինի Արևմուտքը իսկ մյուսը` արագընթաց քայլերով շարժվող Արևելյան և Հարավարևելյան Ասիայի երկրները (մահմեդակիան աշխարհի ներկայիս հզորությունը հպանցիկ ու թվացիկ է: Այն նման է իսլանդական բանկային փուչիկին, որը վաղ թե ուշ պայթելու է):
Կարծում եմ, որ Արևմտյան ճամբարը, որքան էլ դա զարմանալի թվա, կգլխավորի ոչ թե անգլոսաքսոնական աշխարհը (ԱՄՆ, Անգլիա), այլ արևմտաեվրոպական երկրները (Գերմանիա, Ֆրանսիա հնարավոր է նաև Իտալիան), իսկ Արևելյան ճամբարը Չինաստանն ու Հնդկաստանը (չնայած նրան, որ այսօրվա դրությամբ Չինաստանի և Հնդկաստանի միջև կան լուրջ խնդիրներ):

----------

Անտիգոնե (23.01.2011)

----------


## Windows 7

> Կսկսվի՞ արդյոք 3-րդ համաշխարհային պատերազմը..., և եթե այո, ապա երբ և ո՞ր պետություններն են լինելու հիմնական հակառակորդները...(Աստված չանի հանկարծ, որ սկսի)...


այս տասնամյակում կսկսվի ամեն դեպքում,բայց այն չէ կարող անրադառնալ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության վրա,քանզի դա չէ բխում Ռուսաստանի Դաշնության շահերից;
Կլինեն ընդհամենը Նատո ի ակտիվությունը Առաջավոր ասիայում,Իսրաելը կխփի Իրանի միջուկային օբյեկտներից մեկին;
Բայց,ի զարմանս Իրանի,Ռուսաստանը կզսպի Իրանին ու կփորձի հաշտարարի դեր խաղալ Իրանի ու Իսրաելի միջեվ;
Իրանի Հայությունը կգաղթեն Իրանից.
Չինաստանը կսկսի Ռուսաստանի նեռվերի վրա խաղալ,բայց լուրջ բան չկա.

*,,Ինֆորմացիան տրամադրվել է Մոսսադից,,*

Ամեն ինչ նախորոշված է,պատրաստ լինենք.

----------


## Windows 7

> լավ, իսկ ձեր կարծիքով մի շարք հզոր պետություններ, ինչպիսիք Ռուսաստանը, Ֆրանսիան, Մեծ Բրիտանիան, ինչու չէ նաև Չինաստանը, Ճապոնիան և այլն, թույլ կտա՞ն արդյոք ԱՄՆ-ին իրագործել իր ատոմային ուժերը, կարո՞ղ են աարդյոք նրանք սաստել ԱՄՆ-ին...


Եթե Աշխարհի տիրակալ՝ Բրիտանիայի  :Blush:  *Թագուհին* միջամտի,կսաստեն.ինքը մեծ հարգանք է վայելում բոլորի մոտ. :Love:  Չէ որ նա Ազնվական Տոհմից է.

----------


## VisTolog

> Եթե Աշխարհի տիրակալ՝ Բրիտանիայի  *Թագուհին* միջամտի,կսաստեն.ինքը մեծ հարգանք է վայելում *բոլորի* մոտ. Չէ որ նա Ազնվական Տոհմից է.


 :Jpit:  Կոնկրետ իմ համար ինքը ոչ մեկա ու ես իրա նկատմամբ ոչ մի զգացմունք չունեմ:

----------


## Windows 7

> Կոնկրետ իմ համար ինքը ոչ մեկա ու ես իրա նկատմամբ ոչ մի զգացմունք չունեմ:


 :Smile: Ես էլ չունեմ,ուղակի այդպիսի նախադասություններով ինֆորմացիա եմ տրամադրում հասարակությանը,այն որ իրականում ինչ է կատարվում.լավ մնացեք. :Wink: 

,,Աշխարհը կառավարող Եվրոպայի թագավորական տները 20-21 դարերում. ,,քաղ, թեման բլոգում կարելիա՞ շարունակել.

----------

